# Long haired men



## Neurotica

Somehow when I was browsing my photogallery i've noticed that 95% of males on my portraits have long hair


----------



## NayLoMo6C

well, metal heads tend to have longer hair than others :roll:


----------



## lightlana

*Neurotica, *Tell me please... who's that guy &#1086;n the first and two last foto???)))


----------



## amandalee

<3 ROCKERS!!!!


----------

